# esquema de etapa de potencia de 1000w y altavoces



## rafeta (Abr 10, 2007)

Hola me gustaria conseguir un esquema para construirme yo mismo mi equipo de voces de 1000Watts ya que en el mercado un buen equipo de voces tiene un precio muy elevado, alguien me podria pasar algun esquema?


----------



## Apollo (Abr 10, 2007)

No sé si se entiende bien lo que significa "Audio: Pequeña señal"...  pero dudo mucho que un amplificador de 1000W entre en esta categoría.

Mensaje Movido


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 10, 2007)

Hola, yo diseñé uno de 900, pero no lo probé, sólo hice los cálculos. Fijate si querés. Tiene protección contra cortos por relay.
Buscalo ene sta sección como: "Funciona amp 900W?"


----------



## Edgar Humerez Gusm (Nov 28, 2009)

hola amigos del foro me podrian fasilitar esquemas de amplificadore de audio>1000W


----------



## Cacho (Nov 28, 2009)

Por acá podés encontrar varios como los que pedís.

Saludos


----------

